
Ask HN: What is the state of the art in virtual doctors? - hoodoof
How good are virtual doctors compared to human doctors?
======
imaginenore
You have to be more specific. Diagnostics? Brain surgery? Heart surgery?

Here's a medical robot stitching a grape from 2 years ago:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0XdC1HUp-
rU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0XdC1HUp-rU)

AI better at diagnostics than humans 3 years ago:

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2494918/healthcare-
it/a...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2494918/healthcare-it/ai-found-
better-than-doctors-at-diagnosing--treating-patients.html)

